# wipe on poly



## jimmyjames (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, im looking for somebody with experience in armor seal wipe on poly, i havent ever used a wipe on poly and am considering it for my machinist chests which are mostly walnut, how does the stuff work guys?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2013)

I've used the minwax stuff, and it's nearly idiot proof unless it's an old can. Lots of thin coats beats one or two heavy applications, but other than that, I didn't find it to be tricky at all.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a lot of armorseal- I love it. On walnut I put a few heavy coats on- sand with ROS-220 and then use light coats. As David says it is hard to screw up and extremely tough. I used it on night stands and I still have no scratches.
Used it on boxes and jewelry boxes also. The oak chest I am working on has a few coats and then the general satin gel will be the final.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 23, 2013)

Anybody ever use satin wipe on poly on walnut? If so does anybody have any pictures?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Anybody ever use satin wipe on poly on walnut? If so does anybody have any pictures?



Of course-satin General-wipe on gel- Very easy to use.

[attachment=17013]

[attachment=17012]


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang mike, as usual your work impresses! Thanks for the pic! Whats your steps between coats?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Dang mike, as usual your work impresses! Thanks for the pic! Whats your steps between coats?



That was the first of my inlaid bands in the walnut drawer fronts. 
Best process - use the gloss arcu seal for the initial coats- 2 heavy. sand with the ROS 220 grit- do it again 2 coats sand then put 2 coats of the satin on. The reason to go with the gloss first is they use solids in the satin to make it satin. If you use a bunch of satin coats it muddies the finished product. At least that is what I have read- never tested it side by side but it makes sense. Good luck- your boxes are looking great.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

PS- I use the paper shop towels that you buy at home depot in the box. They are cheap and disposable. No lint. Once they are wet with finish they are soft.


----------



## EricJS (Jan 23, 2013)

I've used both Arm-R-Seal and Minwax wipe-on polyurethanes. Both were so idiot-proof that I was able to apply a good looking finish.

Just remember that these products are "thinned" versions of regular poly, so you'll have to apply several coats. They're very easy to apply with minimal problems.


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Anybody ever use satin wipe on poly on walnut? If so does anybody have any pictures?





[attachment=17026]



[attachment=17027]

Maple and black walnut. Wiped on thinned minwax satin poly.


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2013)

[attachment=17028]

This is better than a blurry pic.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats the exact look im after, im gonna experiment with a can of gloss and a can of satin, the first few coats being gloss and then satin over it, will also do a test piece with just satin and a piece with just gloss. Like mike mentioned earlier i think all satin coats might muddy up the finish with all of the solids


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 25, 2013)

well i wiped my test pieces today, gave them one coat quick before heading off to work, the stuff seems pretty fool proof..... it is going to be alot of wiping and sanding but i think the final finish will be worth it.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 25, 2013)

I may also mix my own wipe on poly, i have a brand new gallon of minwax gloss poly, ive read you can mix it 50/50 with mineral spirits, use the gloss for the first 4 coats and the 2 final coats of the satin, i just cant see spending $15 a quart on this watered down poly when you can buy a gallon of poly and a gallon of spirits and have 2 gallons for $50....


----------



## EricJS (Jan 25, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I may also mix my own wipe on poly, i have a brand new gallon of minwax gloss poly, ive read you can mix it 50/50 with mineral spirits, use the gloss for the first 4 coats and the 2 final coats of the satin, i just cant see spending $15 a quart on this watered down poly when you can buy a gallon of poly and a gallon of spirits and have 2 gallons for $50....



Great plan. It's the same stuff without the "premium" for having it pre-mixed. I've been doing the same lately. And trust me - a gallon will go a LONG way.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 26, 2013)

50/50 works great. I buy a pint of poly and cut it with mineral spirits. I just used up the last pint yesterday which I bought in Oct. 2012. I use it on pens and handles. Basically anything that will get hard wear from oils from the fingers. It takes about six coats to really shine. I clean off each coat with fine steel wool. On pens if you use micro mesh first the finish is like glass. On handles I don't do that because I want some texture so people can hold them.

Graybeard


----------

